
Predicting the 89th academy awards - samso8
https://github.com/scruwys/and-the-award-goes-to
======
endswapper
In every possible instance, anything but La La Land.

I tip my hat to the genius of Damien Chazelle. Not for La La Land, it's a
horrible movie, but for his decision and ability to make it now. Apparently,
he wanted to make La La Land for some time and using his Whiplash leverage now
was probably his best chance to get it made. He proved that everyone who told
him, "No," was right, but kudos to him for getting it done.

